# Vegan Festival this weekend



## strung out (May 28, 2008)

wasn't sure whether to put this in festivals, health or bristol but i thought that seeing as the interest levels on urban won't be that great outside of bristol, i'd put it here.

so, anyone going? Aswad, Dreadzone and Bad Manners are playing along with a whole load of other bands, stalls and attractions.

http://www.bristolveganfayre.co.uk/


----------



## Geri (May 28, 2008)

I'm not paying £5 to see a load of old has-beens and get preached at by a bunch of long haired weirdos. 

I'm going to the Mall on Saturday anyway as I have £500 worth of PC World vouchers to spend.


----------



## ddraig (May 28, 2008)

was sposed to be going!! and forgot!!! aaaarrrrghh  at self
might still go i spose...

oh well, defo next year if not!


----------



## strung out (May 28, 2008)

i have to work (ironically in a health shop that is really pushing the festival) so can't make it down til 7ish both days but i'll probably make an appearance


----------



## hermitical (May 28, 2008)

was talking to someone today who says it's a good chance to stock up on stuff, especially later on Sunday, pretty much cost price some of it

I'd go but you can't take dogs... as the yanks would say - go figure


----------



## fizzerbird (May 29, 2008)

Geri said:


> I'm not paying £5 to see a load of old has-beens and get preached at by a bunch of long haired weirdos.
> 
> I'm going to the Mall on Saturday anyway as I have £500 worth of PC World vouchers to spend.



PC world...oh dear


----------



## fizzerbird (May 29, 2008)

oooh...forgot this was happening...may take a chance and pay at gate on the Saturday...depends on weather and tings.


----------



## Geri (May 29, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> PC world...oh dear



I don't think you would complain if you were given £500 to spend on a new laptop because a crappy second hand pne you paid £200 for got damaged by lightning.


----------



## JTG (May 29, 2008)

would have liked to go but am in Scotland.

not like I aint gonna get another chance to see dreadzone this summer though.


----------



## Paul Russell (May 29, 2008)

hermitical said:


> I'd go but you can't take dogs... as the yanks would say - go figure



Because dogs are not vegans?


----------



## hermitical (May 29, 2008)

some are... and I would have thought if you were gonna find people with vegan dogs anywhere it would be there...


----------



## fizzerbird (May 29, 2008)

Geri said:


> I don't think you would complain if you were given £500 to spend on a new laptop because a crappy second hand pne you paid £200 for got damaged by lightning.



In that case...absolutely, I wouldn't complain...erm how the fek did the other one get struck by lightning!!??

oh hang on...damaged by lightning...so I'm guessing not as exciting as it being struck by fork lightning as you dashed for cover in the storm the other day?


----------



## fizzerbird (May 29, 2008)

hermitical said:


> some are... and I would have thought if you were gonna find people with vegan dogs anywhere it would be there...



vegan dogs?


----------



## JTG (May 29, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> vegan dogs?



dogs owned by idiots who don't feed them properly


----------



## chico enrico (May 29, 2008)

Sorry, but am i the only person who thinks it a bit strange that Bad Manners are playing this? Or has Fatty Buster Bloodvessel, errr, burst some bloodvessels after all the burgers he used to eat?


----------



## strung out (May 29, 2008)

i'm looking forward to Aswad


----------



## Geri (May 29, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> In that case...absolutely, I wouldn't complain...erm how the fek did the other one get struck by lightning!!??
> 
> oh hang on...damaged by lightning...so I'm guessing not as exciting as it being struck by fork lightning as you dashed for cover in the storm the other day?



It didn't get struck, it was plugged in when there was a storm and a power surge damaged it!


----------



## hermitical (May 29, 2008)

strung_out said:


> i'm looking forward to Aswad



see this thing would be quite good if ti wasn't for the bands playing,

....and the people that go to it


----------



## Geri (May 29, 2008)

I think they should do away with the bands and let people in for free. I'd go then.


----------



## Sugarmouse (May 29, 2008)

I wanted to go to see Dreadzone but loads of other crap means I cant.


----------



## electrogirl (May 30, 2008)

where is it? i can't go on that site for some reason.

also should i keep quiet that i love meat?


----------



## Paul Russell (May 30, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> Sorry, but am i the only person who thinks it a bit strange that Bad Manners are playing this? Or has Fatty Buster Bloodvessel, errr, burst some bloodvessels after all the burgers he used to eat?



Yeah, I was wondering if Buster Bloodvessel was a vegan. Doesn't sound very likely.

As a strict vegan, I refuse to listen to non-vegan music. I just listen to, erm, Moby.


----------



## Paul Russell (May 30, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> where is it? i can't go on that site for some reason.
> 
> also should i keep quiet that i love meat?




"the Amphitheatre and Waterfront square in the centre of Bristol ... The site overlooks the Bristol Harbour and is the ideal location for the world’s biggest vegan event."

11 am to 9 pm


----------



## big eejit (May 31, 2008)

I saw the bands sat outside the Nova Scotia yesterday afternoon. Looked like they were having a good time. Some pics from The Beat set last year:









Was a good day actually.


----------



## Geri (May 31, 2008)

Nice nipples.


----------



## strung out (May 31, 2008)

i'll probably pop down towards the end of the festival about 7.30ish, shame i'm working, would have been good to wangle my way onto a stall my works got down there


----------



## fizzerbird (May 31, 2008)

Nice everything..spesh the tatt 




still undecided about going yet...had some 'delays' yesterday .and so have to do load of catch up stuff today...if I have time I may pop down


----------



## strung out (Jun 1, 2008)

Aswad didn't play Shine


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 28, 2011)

*Massively necromantic bump* of very ancient thread here. 

So apologies for that and be explicitly warned  this is now 2011, not 2008!  

We are very likely to be in town for the Bristol VegFest 2011 -- Fri May 27th to Sun May 29th. We'll probably be staying with one of festivaldeb's Bristol friends ...

Anyone else thinking of heading along? And any thoughts on the event more recent than 2008?


----------



## geminisnake (Apr 28, 2011)

FFS!!! I was wondering why JTG was posting!!  And also why he was up here and not told me!!


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry, honest, but you'll understand now why I did it ... indulge me folks please! 

Any up to date thoughts/info welcomed


----------



## William of Walworth (May 23, 2011)

Vegfest is this coming weekend now. Anyone going or have any thoughts -- any at all? 

We're still planning to come along -- we're not able to stay over on Saturday night any more, but coaches are cheap Saturday and trains are cheap Sunday, so most likely that we'll still be coming along for both days


----------



## crustychick (May 23, 2011)

we're gonna be in Cardiff this weekend... so it's potentially feasible... hmmmm


----------



## fractionMan (May 23, 2011)

William of Walworth said:


> *Massively necromantic bump* of very ancient thread here.
> 
> So apologies for that and be explicitly warned  this is now 2011, not 2008!
> 
> ...


 
That's the start of the fringe in bath so I'll be staying here probs.  Have fun tho


----------



## strung out (May 23, 2011)

maybe. i finish uni this week, so might be up for a party. i'll see where i end up


----------



## hermitical (May 25, 2011)

definitely won't be there for the evening stuff but might pop there during the day, my better half is helping out on the Greyhound Action stall on Sunday


----------



## BlackArab (May 26, 2011)

strung out said:


> maybe. i finish uni this week, so might be up for a party. i'll see where i end up



Maybe Aswad will play Shine this time. 

I'll be popping down for both days. Will be there all day Saturday as a friend wants to try a bhangra dancing workshop which starts at two.


----------



## strung out (May 26, 2011)

they'd better fucking play shine


----------



## William of Walworth (May 28, 2011)

William of Walworth said:


> Vegfest is this coming weekend now. Anyone going or have any thoughts -- any at all?
> 
> We're still planning to come along -- we're not able to stay over on Saturday night any more, but coaches are cheap Saturday and trains are cheap Sunday, *so most likely that we'll still be coming along for both days *



Saturday only, now, for us  

But yeah we'll be around at Vegfest tomorow (Sat) for most of the day until late  ..... hope to bump into some of you ...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 28, 2011)

hermitical said:


> some are... and I would have thought if you were gonna find people with vegan dogs anywhere it would be there...


 
No dog is a vegan by choice.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 28, 2011)

Forcing a dog to be vegan is like forcing a cow to eat meat.

And as we know, that's how BSE was born.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 28, 2011)

I think you may be quoting a VERY old post there Johnny .... 

(This thread was bumped by me a few weeks ago, from around 3 years ago  )


----------



## William of Walworth (May 29, 2011)

The Selector kicked proper arse. Pauline's voice is still top rankin', and her band were *UTTERLY FABTASTIC* !!


----------



## Beanburger (May 31, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> No dog is a vegan by choice.


No dog wears a lead by choice.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 1, 2011)

William of Walworth said:


> (This thread was bumped by me a few weeks ago, from around 3 years ago  )


 
Why? _Why?_


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 1, 2011)

Beanburger said:


> No dog wears a lead by choice.


 
Wolves, coyotes etc will tend to eat the rabbit, and not the berries off a bush.


----------



## Beanburger (Jun 1, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Wolves, coyotes etc will tend to eat the rabbit, and not the berries off a bush.


I'm actually on the fence on this one coz I don't know much about it, but if the animal is getting the nutritional mix it requires, then surely it doesn't matter where that mix comes from?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 1, 2011)

Beanburger said:


> I'm actually on the fence on this one coz I don't know much about it, but if the animal is getting the nutritional mix it requires, then surely it doesn't matter where that mix comes from?


 
I do know about this. Put out a dead chicken and a plate of lettuce side by side for a wolf or a coyote, and in the morning, the chicken will be gone, and the lettuce will probably be whizzed on.


----------



## Beanburger (Jun 2, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I do know about this. Put out a dead chicken and a plate of lettuce side by side for a wolf or a coyote, and in the morning, the chicken will be gone, and the lettuce will probably be whizzed on.


Sorry, I mistook this for a serious discussion. I'll get me coat.


----------

